# Handling my small feral colony



## Pattivee (10 mo ago)

I have 4 cats in my group…mommy & 3 babies now 3 yrs old all spayed vaxed neutered…this winter an un neutered male bully has showed up…I think he was abandoned by a neighbor who moved away…I want to try & trap but in the meantime any suggestions…he’s keeping my babies from their food 😢😢I’m trying to slowly get my 3 yr olds to come inside & he’s disrupting process any help is appreciated


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Can you get close to the male cat? Pick him up, since he was a pet? If so, I suggest you do so and take him to the humane society or an anial shelter where he could get a new home.
If you cannot catch him...
I recommend you call the nearest humane socisty, ASPCA, or shelter, and ask them for advice on how to trap the new cat. Some places will even rent the traps to you for that purpose. Once the cat is trapped and neutered, they can, assuming the cat was a pet and is not completely wild, put the cat up for adoption and with luck he will be adopted by someone far away from you!

Maybe you can somehow get the three you are making into pets into a place where they will not get caught in the trap until the male is caught.
Another possibility is to call the shelter and ask them if they will come and trap or catch the cat for you. Depending on where you live....some will and some will not, depending on how busy they are and how well staffed. 

The thing is that if you chase him away it may also scare the cats you want to bring indoors, so getting him caught/trapped asap seems to be the best thing.
Good luck!


----------



## Pattivee (10 mo ago)

Yeah I’m gonna have to try & trap this guy…I don’t mind him joining my other Ferals they are very accepting it’s just that he seems to be very territorial & a bully thank you for your suggestions they are helpful… dang shame smh


----------



## Pattivee (10 mo ago)

ValosMom said:


> how did it go? have you trapped him?
> 
> Also please make sure that if you call someone to trap him, that htey are taking him to a no-kill shelter.
> When I lived in Texas I was surprised at the amount of "shelters" that would kill kitties not even 24 hrs after trapping them  ...
> ...


Yes I know I’m hoping to neuter him & release again hoping it will make him less agressive idk 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pattivee (10 mo ago)

Pattivee said:


> Yes I know I’m hoping to neuter him & release again hoping it will make him less agressive idk 🤷‍♀️


And yes I found out the hard way with the shelters 😭


----------

